# Please help! What are these noises?



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

This morning I woke up, took my 2 out for a walk before work and they did their usual things i.e walking, and eating grass.
However when we got home, Gucci's belly keep making some really loud noises and I am a bit worried.
Could it be the grass? He always chews on flowers and grass but this has never happened before.
Should I be very concerned? Take him to a vet?
Did he eat some thing poisonous?
He may be lethargic, but I wouldn't be able to tell the difference because every time we come home after our early morning walk prada and gucci sleep on the couch anyway
The sound has been going on non stop for around 40 minutes now and I have to go to work soon  and I really dont want to leave him alone. My fiance will be back home at 1pm (its now 7.30 am), should I skip work?
Its a continuous grumbling.
I also just took him out again to see if he passes any loose stools but he didn't go at all.
I tried to record the sound in this video its like a loud meowing from his belly
video-2011-09-30-07-16-48.mp4 video by guccigrande - Photobucket
P.s please ignore my absolutely wrecked laptop


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, a quick search on the net didn't yield any real helpful results  but that sound definitely is strange. I think that if it were me, I'd call my vet and ask what they think i.e. should I bring him in etc... Hopefully someone with more knowledge will be along soon to offer advice too. But I always say, you know your dog best and if it doesn't feel right, it can't hurt to phone the vet.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

sounds like trapped wind


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

ok... this may just show my panicky nature... but I would already be at the Vets!! 
Honestly, I would take him in now, just in case it is something serious.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I think you should take him in because he is lethargic.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello everyone just an update on how he is. I called the vets and he said its normal for their stomach to make loud noises at times if they dont digest things well and to take him there if he doesn't improve in a few hours. I came home for my lunch break and he seemed ok, running around as usual and the noise had stopped.
I will monitor how he is today and tomorrow to see if anything changes.
I just hope he'll be ok and its nothing serious.
I mean I have heard their stomachs rumble before but this time it was REALLY loud and went on for a good while. Anyways, thank you for all your advice :daisy:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My chi, if she is in a 'no eating mood' has stomach rumbles like this. She will walk around looking miserable, and we try and get her to eat, but no go. Finally usually hours later, she will be 'OK' again and eat. Sue


----------

